# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Sporten;de voordelen - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Sporten;de voordelen*
> 
> Waarom doet iemand aan sport? Sport is vermoeiend, soms pijnlijk, soms een dure aangelegenheid en het kan gevaarlijk zijn. Waarom dan? Voor de morele gezondheid, zo luidt het antwoord vaak. 
> 
> In deze rubriek wijzen wij al jaren op de voordelen van sportbeoefening. Die voordelen betreffen de cardiovasculaire gezondheid, het lichaamsgewicht en het algemeen welzijn. Sport helpt ook bij het bestrijden van veroudering zoals bijvoorbeeld de afname van de spiermassa tijdens de tweede levenshelft. De lijst van voordelen die sport en lichaamsbeweging bieden, is erg lang. Een van de argumenten die je steeds vaker hoort is: ‘Ik doe aan sport tegen stress’, of ‘Ik voel me goed na het joggen’, ‘Ik ga zwemmen om mijn zwarte buien te verjagen’.


*Bron* 
- e-gezondheid.be

----------

